
Wav2Lip: Accurately Lip-Syncing Videos in the Wild - geevi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fXaDCZNOJc
======
geevi
Exciting work having application to Video Dubbing, creating social media
memes!..

Some of the previous work by the same set of people:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HziA-
jmlk_4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HziA-jmlk_4)

